# Far Cry 2 Discussion Thread



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi All,

I have been playing the game for more than 3 weeks but still 
completed only 23%...

I must say dat this game is very long in gameplay(like GTA).

Graphics: 9/10
Sound:8/10

Ubisoft's Dunia engine is marvellous.....
What I liked most is the...grass effects (with wind) & the Vehicles Headlight particle effect looks so real & also the African Rocks...

People say the Weapon Jamming system gets annoying..but I liked the concept pertaining to practical condtions....

what u say guys?


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 21, 2011)

Finished the game last year, I liked it, will give it an 8.5/10.
Wished the story and the presentation were better.
Everything else like the AI(before u call me a noob, the AI IS very impressive), graphics, gameplay etc were all fantastic.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 21, 2011)

I liked that game too...but then after some time it gets a little boring as u hv to travel a lot and i didn't like the driving mechanism in it...but anyways the effects are nice like when you get sick you can see all the viruses squirming over the screen....


----------



## scudmissile007 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep a good game with awesome graphics and terrain details.waiting for farcry3


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 21, 2011)

After playing SP, I'm playing MP. One of the worst MPs I've ever played.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2011)

Except the "guards re spawning in the check posts" thing, the game was good for me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 21, 2011)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> After playing SP, I'm playing MP. One of the worst MPs I've ever played.



I've played MP for a while, like a month or so...t hough its a little broken,I thoroughly enjoyed it


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 21, 2011)

I sneaked behind an enemy & accidentally pressed Q (throw grenades)
the grenade hit on his head & bounced...but still he didn't know I was @ his back....

Have u got all the Diamonds in the game?
I facing problem getting some coz they located on Cargo Train Roof.. how 
to get there dnt know?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 21, 2011)

@ grenade thing

i too played this game for like 4-5 hrs
everything was good
but i don't know why i felt this game to be monotonous
though this game was really a good one
but still.....


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 22, 2011)

Piyush said:


> @ grenade thing
> 
> i too played this game for like 4-5 hrs
> everything was good
> ...



people find it boring bcoz of going to same places many times....
its like an openworld game.....

& its better than Far Cry.

when will farcRy3 release?


----------



## abhidev (Mar 22, 2011)

Is Far cry 3 really in making???


----------



## gameranand (Mar 22, 2011)

^^ Never heard a news about it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 23, 2011)

Those who has completed this game...pls post the total hrs taken.

I will jot down in points from wikipedia.

1.The game features an open-ended experience Players are able to ally with one or multiple factions, and to progress through the game world and missions as they see fit, resulting in a nonlinear style of gameplay commonly referred to as sandbox mode that allows the story to progress at their speed and in the order they choose.

2.Players can utilize a range of vehicles, including cars, trucks, boats and hang gliders, to travel within the 50 km2 (19.3 sq miles) gameplay area

3.There is also a dynamic weather system that has a day-night cycle and different weather conditions such as storms and strong winds.

4.The time of day also affects the behavior of AI, in terms of enemy alertness and aggressiveness; for example, an enemy might have a slightly heightened awareness at night, but be unable to see the player in hiding, while during the hot part of the day the enemies might be sitting in the shade in groups but easily spot the player from a distance.

5.Players carry a limited supply of syrettes which can be used at any time to fully replenish the health bar, and are obtainable from first aid boxes located throughout the game world. When nearing death (only one health bar remaining), the character must perform first aid on himself, for example removing bullets with pliers.

6.A major gameplay feature is that these weapons degrade over time. Weapons become dirty and prone to jamming and will eventually catastrophically fail and become completely unusable. The player can purchase weapons at various gun shops, which provide an unlimited supply of the weapon in serviceable condition, along with manuals to upgrade weapon's reliability and accuracy. More weapons can be unlocked at the gun shop by completing missions involving the destruction of competitors' arms convoys for the gun shop owner. Weapons can also be picked up off of fallen enemies, but they are always in their most degraded condition and can only be used for a short period of time before jamming and ultimately breaking down completely.

7.When vehicles are damaged the player must perform a short repair animation, involving the tightening of one of the bolts on the radiator (assault trucks), headers (buggy) or other interior part with a ratchet. The player also must deal with malaria. Every 30 to 40 minutes in real time, the player must take a pill in order to combat the effects of the illness.

8.A unique fire propagation mechanism, which allows a small fire to spread and eventually cause large brush fires, may be used either to the player's advantage during combat or against the player. The behavior of fire is dependent on factors such as wind speed, wind direction, rain, and vegetation type. For example, a fire may not spread as easily in a lush, moist jungle environment compared to dry, grassy plains and savannahs.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I liked the game very much but the buddies were kind of buggy amny times they tend to shoot me and then I had to load the last save. Graphics were good and Fire effects were incredible. I was annoyed by the concept of re spawning of NPCs on guard post in a quite short time.


----------



## ico (Mar 24, 2011)

How long is this game?


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 24, 2011)

Around 15hrs if you go run and gun way.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2011)

Well don't remember exactly but it was pretty lengthy if you go for each and every side missions and complete mission with help of buddies. I guess I played it for around 30 hrs but I was keen to complete it once and for all and that includes finding diamonds.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 25, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Around 15hrs if you go run and gun way.



yes...there are 33 main missions + other undergorund missions + buddy missions etc...

I m still @23% progress with 15hrs invested 

@gameranand: I found 44diamonds but some diamonds r on the roof of cargo trains how to get there up?

& I've always followed my buddy missions call...instead of APR/UFLL missions...what will happen if i completed their missions instead of my buddy's call.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 25, 2011)

^^ Well I also didn't got all the diamonds some on the rooftops are accesible somehow through some stair or something some are not.
If you complete missions without buddy's call then your safe-houses won't get upgraded. If you are early in game then you might notice that after each main mission using buddy enhances your safe-house in some aspect later your safe house will contain armed vehicles and all the stuff stimpacks, ammos etc but if you complete missions without buddy they won't get upgraded. I complete each and every mission using buddy.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 28, 2011)

Completed 62% with 19.5hrs of gameplay.....

If we use different character in new game then we will get different buddy or what?



> When nearing death (only one health bar remaining), the character must perform first aid on himself, for example removing bullets with pliers.



a. removing bullets from forearm using mouth
b.lighting buch of matchsticks & applying on wound.
c.using white bandage to cover forearm
d.straightening twisted fingers 
e.Removing broken tooth


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

Finally Completed FarCry 2...took 30hrs though i have not completed some  side missions.Ending is somewhat surprising....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Zangestu said:
			
		

> Ending is somewhat surprising....


For me it was one of the worst endings I have ever seen in games.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> For me it was one of the worst endings I have ever seen in games.



May be...but let me tell u the terrain effects is far better than Crysis....


----------



## gameranand (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes I agree and also the Fire effects of this game are also damn good and can't be compared to anything. Damn they look so real.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Yes I agree and also the Fire effects of this game are also damn good and can't be compared to anything. Damn they look so real.



Yes Crysis excels in Graphics suchs volumetric shadows,clouds,water & tree textures..but in terms of weather animation & terrain effects Far Cry 2 all the way...
the only thing i m disappointed was the clouds & sky they didn't look dat good as they were in crysis


----------

